# Hello



## wire_twerp (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi there
New to the forum although I have lurked sporadically over the years. Had all three Marks of the TT.

Based in the UK, I don't do a lot of driving but enjoy it when I do (mostly - the car always; the roads,not so much).

Hopefully, see you around.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
What are you driving now?
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

